# Top Gear worst car in the world......



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Seen it on youtube, sooo not worth parting your hard earned cash for this!
When will top gear ever feature cars we are actually interested in? Nobody can afford supercars and they're all the same anyway over the last 10 years give or take..

They should take a astra, focus and a golf and drive across some dessert and see which one breaks first! Now thats what people want to see!

Or a clio, punto and corsa and test them to death or some epic journey!

Millons of people drive these cars so they will be interested in it! Rant over...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It was posted here a few weeks back and was disappointing. 

The feature on the M3 was right though. 

All ****s do drive Audis. :lol:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Kerr said:


> It was posted here a few weeks back and was disappointing.
> 
> The feature on the M3 was right though.
> 
> All ****s do drive Audis. :lol:


Didn't realise you changed to an Audi Kerr:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

bigslippy said:


> Didn't realise you changed to an Audi Kerr:lol::lol::lol:


It's now ok to buy a BMW as approved by JC.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I do understand where you're coming from, but it's called Top Gear, not Third Gear :thumb:

Yes it's good to get reviews of 'real world' cars, but there are lots online of which many are really good. But i'm pretty damn sure we'd get bored of reviews of all the new shopping carts.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

we will never know as they'll never do it!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Top Gear is a prime time entertainment program, nothing more, nothing less. It's certainly not a factual everyday car reviewing program or documentary of interesting journeys; masses of the features are staged and always overdubbed with horn noises etc.

If you want serious reviews of regular cars there are hundreds of them out there. Do people who tune into Top Gear care if the new 1.2 multiair gets 3mpg more an £20 a year less VED than Renault's latest poverty wagon......i certainly don't! Tune in and have a laugh......although the last 2 or 3 series have lost their edge!

They do things to be controversial, stimulate a reaction not because they really think that. I've not see the worst car in the world but I bet they're not testing a bunch of obscure, never heard of and not imported into the UK cars, in reality some Chinese/Indian type cars WOULD be the worst car in the world.....but a factual program testing unheard of cars would never sell!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

avit88 said:


> we will never know as they'll never do it!


They did it for years before it was axed. It was good, but when 'new Top Gear' started it was a different show. There are lots of other good reviews from around the world on tv, magazines & youtube etc, even 5th gear now and then for more mainstream daily cars, But Top Gear decided to mainly cover the ones that would excite or interest its audiences more. Hence the name really. It is now the most watched and highest rated TV show in the world (said in a Clarkson voice if you wish )

*I do see where you're coming from, but it's not the show for that.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

There are affordable cars in there, unfortunately my cars on it :-( lol
(Not mine exact one obviously)

I disagree I don't want to watch puntos or clios bring tested? I'd rather poke my eyeballs with ****tail sticks? Why watch a program about cars you could read a review about in parkers etc or just road test yourself at a local dealer?

It's meant to be interesting and show cars the vast majority if us can't afford? 


Don't get me wrong fella I see your point much is there all that much exciting about a Clio? Not knocking the cars but would you rather watch a Clio race or a spitfire engines rolls Royce or veyron etc etc etc. 

And I know I'd rather own something more exotic if I had the choice(no dog at small cars, I'm prob gonna end up with a Clio 182 track car, but if rather an m3 CSL etc if I had the money)


That prob makes no sense mind lol


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Did anyone hear JC and JM on radio 2 today? 

They basically said why they don't do serious reviews - 99% of new cars are good and what sort of program would that be. Here's the new focus, it goes all right, looks all right, it is equiped with what most people want and expect, there's not a lot of noise it does X mpg...

Here's the new clio It goes all right, looks all right... You get the point it would be in a word BORING!

The Xmas special is going to be in February for anyone that didn't hear it.

DVD sounds quite good to me, no it's not factual (they said that too) of course it will be completely stupid and idiotic and there won't be any real testing of the cars but that's not what Top Gear is about it's about fun.

It's like Robbie Williams - Not the best voice in the world but he entertains people...


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Watched the DVD the other day, actually found it pretty good worth watching IMO.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

A few points

1) People know what Top Gear is like, and what the presenters are like. You can't tune into Bargain Hunt and complain about the slow paced nature of the show and the amount of tweed. So if you don't want to see a caravan being blown up with a pressure cannon then _don't watch it_

2) If you want a boring, serious car show watch Fifth Gear. Easily the worst televised car show. They are so dull, lifeless and boring that I used to fall asleep to it at 8pm when I was a kid.

3) If you notice on the EVO TV and Drive Youtube Channels, all of their reviews are far more in the style of Top Gear than Fifth Gear. Drive and Chris Harris are exceptional as well, easily the best car journo in the world right now.

4) Top Gear (as well as Evo and Drive) cater to a car enthusiast market. Thus their terms and references are more to a car enthusiast audience. About how a car feels, how it makes you feel. Fifth Gear just say "yup it has an engine and oh look it has headlights, average car 3 out of 5". Nothing to do with feeling a part of your machine. 
It's basically the "WhichCar" equivalent on a TV show.

5) Top Gear while often deemed as being childish is a very funny show and honestly anyone who dislikes it.. says more about your own sense of humour than anything else (no offense, I know people who don't like it and say it's childish, they listen to Radio 3 and never laugh, don't do banter, etc).

6) There are bad cars out there. Just because it turns doesn't mean it turns _well_, just because it has lots of gadgets doesn't mean it's _built_ well. Which is what Top Gear is getting at more than anything.. It's more than just a car show, it's actual adventures, fun and frolics using cars as a tool to unite mates and have a laugh.
And that's good to me.

Anyway haven't seen this worst car in the world but will check it out. Normally the "Top Gear" xmas specials are overshadowed by Clarkson's own one anyway.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

xJay - I thought that about 5th gear too but thought the latest series was much better than previous, started to prefer it to TG. Watch a re run of 5th gear and, yeah zzzzzzzz


----------

